# Back to school transfers



## ervinboose (Oct 30, 2012)

Were can I find back to school heat transfers?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Several of the suppliers at left carry stock transfers: Pro World: Transfer Express: are two that I know.
God Bless.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

What is a back to school transfer?


----------

